
Avoiding the “IOU” – 4 Rock-Solid Methods for Getting Your Business Paid - ameetdryrun
http://dryrun.com/avoiding-iou-4-rock-solid-methods-getting-business-paid/
======
MrTonyD
This article completely missed the technique which worked for me - adding a
notation to every invoice. I would put (2/10 1/20) which means to accounts
payable that I will give a 2% discount if they pay within 10 days, and a 1%
discount if they pay within 20 days. After doing that, I consistently got paid
quickly (at a discount - so your offerings must be priced to give those
discounts.) Every accounts payable department looks for such discounts as a
routine part of their job.

